# Titanium plastic felt leaking



## James (Feb 2, 2016)

https://youtu.be/Ej6Fh15da8M

See video of it I posted. I had a roof that leaked but the Titanium company said it was the fastners. I used the correct fastners, but then they said there is no warranty after the material is fastened.
I checked the material out without fastening and the damn thing LEAKS. I knew it! 

​


----------

